# Compra-venta > Compro >  Busco...

## Moñiño

Campana suena/no suena.
Collard de *John Archer (O koran medallion, que creo es parecido)*
*Cuerdas a traves improvisadas de Ken driscol*
*Mesa velador plegable.*

*Si el precio (O si te interesa intercambiarlo por algo de mi lista, en seccion de vendo de este foro) es interesante.*
*Dejad privados.*

*Salutres.*


*PD: Como esoty trabajando fuera la semana (A veces incluso quincenas) puede que tarde en contestar, ya que la conexion con el movil, a veces tampoco es buena.*

----------


## Moñiño

Ya adquiri una mesa y la campana. Gracias.

----------

